# Painted rocks?



## x Megan x (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok so i havent got my hedgehog yet but when i do im putting it on fleece in its cage  and herd some people put clean smooth rocks on the fleece to keep the fleece from lifting or the hedgehog tipings everything up side down hehe 

so i was wondering (just to make it a bit more colourful) if i could Paint the rock with Child safe paint? as i herd somewhere on the net peolpe painting there hedgehog House with child safe paint was wondering if this would be ok? or even ordanary paint if thats ok? im just saying child safe just incase the hedgehog chews it? if thats possible


----------



## x Megan x (Aug 17, 2009)

any one


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it should be fine. There are breeders who mark their babies with kids non toxic paint, so if it's safe enough to put a dab on their quills, it should be fine on some rocks.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't use ordinary paint, but the non-toxic kind should be fine. I would also see if you could get waterproof paint (when it's dry) so you will be able to wash the rocks and the hedgie would have a harder time licking at it.


----------



## x Megan x (Aug 17, 2009)

thaank you and good idea on the waterproff paint


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Temper paint is marketing as a kid safe paint but I wouldn't recommend it for this since it dissolves with water. If your hedgie licked it he would ingest it. Even though it's non toxic it's probably not good for them either. Just make sure that anything you use is not water soluble once dry.


----------

